# Need some advice and plan for Closet Organizer



## fstellab (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I promised my wife that I would build her a closet organizer. She/we want to make it out of a nice hardwood, with no plywood or MDF. We like the “Vented Design” such as:Cedar Closet Systems. We ordered one of these for the bathroom, very nice, attractive, but the Cedar aroma was a bit overpowering. She also wanted a different kind of hardwood and I want to build them. I ordered 30 board feet of Macacauba, so its time to get serious about this project. 

We have a walk in closet that is 8 ft x 5 ft with a 4 t wide door opening. I only need to build on the back 8ft wall and one of the 5ft walls (see attached .gif)

I need to find a plan for this type of closet organizer. I built a workbench for my garage without a plan, and quickly learned that for a beginning DIY/Woodworker like myself, that was a big mistake. So much time and wood was wasted, I will not “wing it” again for a long time.

Yes, there are many closet organizer plans out there, I have purchased a few to see if I could adapt, but I can’t really find a plan that is close to the Northern Kentucky shelves (BTW – They are great people to work with if you want ready built shelves). I suspect there will be a fair amount of routing in this project.

Attached are some photos of similar shelves from other companies.
Thanks
-Fred


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Fred are you familiar with Google Sketch Up? I used it when designing my closet organizers. If you can find some time to learn and use it it really makes designing your own plans and projects very easy. It's free as well! 

http://www.routerforums.com/diy-renovation/20018-out-closet.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/27913-master-closet.html

I like the vented design.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Fred, if you can't come up with any plans that you like, grab a level and a pencil and start drawing it out on the actual wall where it goes. This will give you a visual of what you will end up with and is easy to evaluate if that is what will make mama happy. When you get ready to build it, lay it out, cross sections from all sides, full scale, on the edge of a plywood scrap. That way you can find any flaws with your design and have a picture to build by. Hope this makes since. That's the way I do most of my work, since I have to usually custom build all that I do.


----------

